# Obtaining 'Statement of Information' for french car insurance from UK insruance



## FrMSM (3 mo ago)

Hello,

Has anyone had any luck requesting their Statement of Information/No claims bonus? from a UK insurer translated in French, in my case Aviva and Admiral?

If insurers can't provide this, how has anyone managed to do this? assume a translation service is suitable?

Any comments of experience would be great, thanks


----------



## DrChips (Dec 3, 2019)

I had no problem with the English Proof of No Claims from my two insurances.
I just used a highlighter at the importnt bits and my MMA Agent accepted that.
More difficult if you are trying to do it online,but in person at the Agents - all OK.

Best of luck (as always in France!).


----------



## FrMSM (3 mo ago)

DrChips said:


> I had no problem with the English Proof of No Claims from my two insurances.
> I just used a highlighter at the importnt bits and my MMA Agent accepted that.
> More difficult if you are trying to do it online,but in person at the Agents - all OK.
> 
> Best of luck (as always in France!).


We have been trying online currently, will see if we can do the highlighter method though in person - thanks for this


----------

